# Changing the color temperature of LEDs



## thunderdood (Jun 29, 2011)

I have Cree XR-E Q5 LEDs. On the specs it says its ~6700K and also has a range from 5,000-10,000K. Does anyone know how I might be able to achieve a color temperature close or closer to 10,000K?


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jun 30, 2011)

Power it up. What you see it what you get. But, running it at its highest current rating might help make it seem 'higher' on the K scale. The other option is some type of glass lens that changes the color. Find someone with a burnt out, 'cool blue' headlight bulb and cut the glass to fit the LED to see what happens.


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 1, 2011)

The only option is to use a filter. You will lose output, but it will appear bluer.


----------



## thunderdood (Jul 1, 2011)

By filter, do you mean a different color lens to change the temperature color?


----------



## DM51 (Jul 2, 2011)

By coincidence, I just moved your other thread to this section too. It may be better to merge them, which I can do for you, as they seem to be discussing a fairly similar topic.

A filter would give you the color temperature you need. They range in price from expensive glass optical ones to relatively cheap gelatines. Remember that filters are subtractive, i.e. a blue filter takes away red - it does not add blue. LEDs start out fairly blue in color anyway, and they only appear white because of the phosphor coating.


----------

